# My puppy Honey!



## pinkprincess (Dec 1, 2008)

I went to see the pups again and they are letting them go on seperate days so now I have to wait til the 14th feb instead of 13th feb. Honey's ears have lifted the least and she is the biggest and greediest lol. I love her so much, these pics don't do her justice she is gorgeous!


















that's Honey on the right










their dad









their mum


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

aww shes loverly!
bet u cant wait to pick her up!!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

omg she looks so much like Kasper did as a puppy so cute..the waiting is the worse isn't it.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

lvely pictures


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Aww how sweet. She looked quite big with her siblings but then when you see her with mum she looks soooo tiny. Very sweet. Cant wait to hear how she settles in with you x


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh no having to wait another day,that's awful the time goes by slow enough when you're excited


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

OMG she's so cute!! You must be dying to get her home!!  Time drags sooooo slow when you're waiting  I can't wait to see more pics


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Awww! The anticipation of getting a puppy is crazy! Adorable


----------



## Chiforus (Oct 14, 2008)

She's adorable! Pictures never do justice to seeing them in person.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Awww! She is a cutie!


----------



## pinkprincess (Dec 1, 2008)

So far it was the longest two weeks ever between the two visits and now I'm so excited, time is going really slowly but I have Fibromyalgia and ME so I think when I first have her it will be quite tough lol!

Also I read on here some people put an adapted sock on their puppies but what kind of size do the pups have to be for this to work? I'm worried she'll be freezing this time of year!


----------



## Smashy (Oct 26, 2009)

pinkprincess said:


> Also I read on here some people put an adapted sock on their puppies but what kind of size do the pups have to be for this to work? I'm worried she'll be freezing this time of year!


Congrats on the new puppy :coolwink:

It doesn't matter if your sock jumper is a bit too big, most sports socks are fine as they stretch a fair bit. Just wait until you have the pup in your house and then work it out.

My Chi never wears a jumper in the house regardless of how cold it is outside, most houses are pretty warm these days.

A few days before you go for your pup, get yourself a nice puppy blanket (Pets at Home do them) or something similar and sleep with it. Wrap the pup up when you get her and travel home with her snuggled in the blanket, she will be toasty warm.

If she's going to be in a crate at night, put the same blanket in the crate, this way she will still be able to smell you and should be more relaxed.

She's devine BTW


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

She is just beautiful. what a wee darling...and those family photos are great. I love the Dad..he looks stunning.

You will be so busy cuddling that pup...she will not be cold.


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

She is beautiful..her parents are both gorgeous, I know the time drags when you are waiting.


----------



## pinkprincess (Dec 1, 2008)

I've got some socks to use then, and also some pink and white fluffy socks lol

When they were born it was really snowing, and both times we visited them it has snowed (and when we moved house a few weeks ago) so I'm just expecting it to be really cold when we get her too, it's freezing again today!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

She is a real cutie!
I know what it's like waiting, but it will be so worth it!
Cant wait to see more pics when you get her home. x


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

awwww she's lovely and I love her name xx


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

Honey is lovely x


----------



## pinkprincess (Dec 1, 2008)

Thankyou everyone!
By the way, I'm now getting her on the 13th feb again so one day sooner!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Awww she's very beautiful!! Are the dates wrong on the pics or is she actually a year old now??


----------



## pinkprincess (Dec 1, 2008)

Nope she is one year old now!


----------

